# Spotting for 3 days before period



## alicewyf (Apr 24, 2008)

Anyone ever had this? Talk about annoying. My midwife is going to order a day 21 progesterone draw for me this next cycle to see what is going on with this spotting. My LP was only 8 days long this cycle too. My period finally started this morning. Relieved but annoyed to have to deal with spotting for so long!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokeyac (Apr 1, 2011)

Yep! All the time. For me it was an indication of low progesterone. I took B6 and that seemed to help with the spotting. It is supposed to support the corpus luteum.


----------



## TrishWSU (Oct 19, 2003)

Yep, I've dealt with this too. I'm pretty sure it was because of low progesterone. It got better when I started taking vitex and b6. My LP also lengthed with these supplements.


----------

